

Ask HN: Managed server ISP recommendations - lisper

I need to find a new ISP to host my personal web server.  Anyone have one to recommend?  I'm looking for a managed server (so I don't have to keep up with security patches myself) with root access.  Thanks.
======
wmf
Here's a forum dedicated to answering that question:
<http://www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=103>

